# Anyone need crew for a bluewater trip on Thursday, July 3?



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Four friends and I want to go deep for wahoo, dolphin, billfish, ect.on Thursday, July 3, but the boat that we were suppposed to go out on has engine issues and won't be ready. I have all of the tackle needed (shimano tiagras, black barts, etc.) but no boat to go on. WE WILL COVER ALL GAS, ICE, BAIT, etc. We're staying in Destin but will travel to Pensacola or Panama City if needed. Give mea call at 713 898 6094, email me at [email protected], or send me a private message if interested. 

Thanks,

Mac


----------

